# re-injury of TPLO knee?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If you saw blood, I would guess she got a punture or did something to a nail. A injury to the paw itself will cause them not to use the leg. I would soak her foot in an epsom salt solution for 5-10 minutes twice daily until you can get her to the vet (don't let her drink any of the epsom salt water-it's a laxative!). I doubt it's a broken toe. By now the offending toe should be quite swollen.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Was she racing around the field prior to what you saw? If so, quite possibly she could have tweaked her knee. In which case some rest, relaxation, and if it were me I would give the Rimadyhl. If she was not racing around, my next thoughts would be she stepped on a thorn, a rock, etc. It could have bruised a pad, or perhaps a poke between the pads. As IowaGold suggested, if you think it's the foot, then a nice warm soaking might help out. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

I was watching our 4 month old GR Quinn at the time so I didn't see exactly what Gracie did. She was definitely running around checking things out, probably at about half speed. I was wondering if she "tweaked" her knee as suggested. She's never had an issue since the surgery so I was worried less & less about her knee. But just tweaking it is a possibility? She was acting normal this morning so we went for a short walk as I just wanted to see how Gracie was. She seemed fine & hasn't limped since she was randomly doing it last night. There was no blood on her paw pads or nails but I did find a place at the base of her main paid that she seemed to react to. I've been giving her Rimadyl last night so don't know if she's doing better 'cause of it or the reason for her limp was minor. I'll monitor her & thanks for the input...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

